# went crazy



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

So I went a little bit crazy and bought the following I need help with placement and care of these guys: These are my tanks what would yall recommend for these guys?!

tank 1: 90g 4 bulb t5 and one orbit marine pro led 48ins running 3+ years

tank 2: 150g skyye lights one 10,000k one actinic 48ins, one marineland 10000k 48in led, one beamworks 48in actinic led running 1.5 years.

corals coming in:
Blastomussa
Funky Rhodactis
Superman mushrooms
Purple Death Palys
Green LPS( Lobo or acan) ???
Green Falshlight Micromussa
Red Ring Favia


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Tank #1's light bulbs are probably not very good anymore if you haven't changed them in that 3 years, so I'd put everything in the second tank.


----------

